# Settlement



## Sharon53 (Feb 21, 2019)

Has anyone heard anything about settlement checks.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Yup. Got my 3rd one just yesterday. -o:


----------



## Sharon53 (Feb 21, 2019)

LEAFdriver said:


> Yup. Got my 3rd one just yesterday. -o:


3 what.


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

Sharon53 said:


> Has anyone heard anything about settlement checks.


Every Uber driver gets $4.00 per mile past pay and a new car of the same model that they drove when the settlement was made, plus movie tickets.


----------



## Sharon53 (Feb 21, 2019)

lyft_rat said:


> Every Uber driver gets $4.00 per mile past pay and a new car of the same model that they drove when the settlement was made, plus movie tickets.


Never heard nothing like that before.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Sharon53 said:


> 3 what.


3rd settlement check.


----------



## Sharon53 (Feb 21, 2019)

LEAFdriver said:


> 3rd settlement check.


Really.



Sharon53 said:


> Really.


?



Sharon53 said:


> Really.
> 
> 
> ?


I don't believe you anyway get off my line


----------



## Diesel Driver (Feb 23, 2016)

See here:

https://uberpeople.net/threads/i-got-a-check-from-a-class-action-lawsuit-against-uber.355007/


----------



## docswife (Feb 24, 2015)

Opened a $500 settlement check from Uber yesterday! Was stoked!!


----------



## Sharon53 (Feb 21, 2019)

docswife said:


> Opened a $500 settlement check from Uber yesterday! Was stoked!!


Thank you. For the info I talked with my attorney this morning.


----------



## Jimbo510 (Aug 10, 2017)

LEAFdriver said:


> Yup. Got my 3rd one just yesterday. -o:


 it ain't no future in fronting.



Sharon53 said:


> Has anyone heard anything about settlement checks.


Are you talking about the one for drivers in California and Massachusetts with KCC? If so I talked to them last week and they said the checks should be going out in the next week or two. They already sent you an email showing your settlement amount right?


----------



## Sharon53 (Feb 21, 2019)

Jimbo510 said:


> it ain't no future in fronting.
> 
> 
> Are you talking about the one for drivers in California and Massachusetts with KCC? If so I talked to them last week and they said the checks should be going out in the next week or two. They already sent you an email showing your settlement amount right?


Yes l talk with them yesterday and today and you are so right.Its good to hear confirmation from a positive response.Thank You.


----------



## Jimbo510 (Aug 10, 2017)

Sharon53 said:


> Yes l talk with them yesterday and today and you are so right.Its good to hear confirmation from a positive response.Thank You.
> [/Q you're welcome, what did they tell you exactly?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Sharon53 said:


> Has anyone heard anything about settlement checks.


You check is in the mail!


----------



## Sharon53 (Feb 21, 2019)

They told me that they are still confirming and it was alot of us so about 2 to 3 weeks.And the reason so people have their it because of the law firm they are under.


----------



## Jimbo510 (Aug 10, 2017)

Sharon53 said:


> They told me that they are still confirming and it was alot of us so about 2 to 3 weeks.And the reason so people have their it because of the law firm they are under.


Oh ok cool. Thanks


----------



## Sharon53 (Feb 21, 2019)

Sharon53 said:


> They told me that they are still confirming and it was alot of us so about 2 to 3 weeks.And the reason so people have their it because of the law firm they are under.


Also if you did lyft and Uber you are going to get Lyft frist.


----------



## Jimbo510 (Aug 10, 2017)

Sharon53 said:


> Also if you did lyft and Uber you are going to get Lyft frist.


I haven't heard anything from Uber just lyft


----------



## Sharon53 (Feb 21, 2019)

Jimbo510 said:


> I haven't heard anything from Uber just lyft


What did lyft say if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Jimbo510 (Aug 10, 2017)

I mean the check that I'm getting is in regards to lyft. I haven't heard anything about getting a check from uber. You got a settlement offer amount from both?


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

I’ve gotten one small one like 6 months ago from lyft and another a month ago from Zimmerman Reed. Here in Ca. Anyone else? And should o be expecting more? Who’s suing whom? It’s like a cluster.


----------



## Jimbo510 (Aug 10, 2017)

AngelAdams said:


> I've gotten one small one like 6 months ago from lyft and another a month ago from Zimmerman Reed. Here in Ca. Anyone else? And should o be expecting more? Who's suing whom? It's like a cluster.


You had to sign up with for the one I'm talking about. Keller leckner vs Lyft for not paying us during surges when they made it seem like they did.


----------



## Sharon53 (Feb 21, 2019)

Jimbo510 said:


> I mean the check that I'm getting is in regards to lyft. I haven't heard anything about getting a check from uber. You got a settlement offer amount from both?


yes


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uber's Guber said:


> You check is in the mail!
> View attachment 365286


I got a check like that once !

I was paid 8 hours to attend a class for an oilfield job.

The cost of the class
Was ExACTLY what i got Paid !


----------



## Sharon53 (Feb 21, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> I got a check like that once !
> 
> I was paid 8 hours to attend a class for an oilfield job.
> 
> ...


I know you were mad about.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Sharon53 said:


> I know you were mad about.


I almost took it to the bank and MADE them process it ! ( that would have cost them $)

But then i thought " when will i Ever get a check like this again" never got around to framing it though.


----------



## Sharon53 (Feb 21, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> I almost took it to the bank and MADE them process it ! ( that would have cost them $)
> 
> But then i thought " when will i Ever get a check like this again" never got around to framing it though.


Wow. How long you been driving for.


----------



## Makeabuck (Jul 21, 2017)

If you are an 11 cent per mile arbitration person under uber, was just told by the attorneys office that everything is still a go. If I understand correctly, our signed settlement agreement went off to some third party who is the one that sends the money to the administrator who is the one that cuts checks. After that appeal was filed I thought oh crap I am never going to get my payout. Well it does not affect us arbitration people. They said payment is expected before year end. I am thinking possibly so they can close the year out and not carry the loss into next year. These threads should get broken out into the individual cases. Just saying


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

the non opt-outers like myself already got our checks

just sayin


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Jimbo510 said:


> You had to sign up with for the one I'm talking about. Keller leckner vs Lyft for not paying us during surges when they made it seem like they did.


I saw that the fund for the class action part of this was $1.9m divided by 200,000 drivers in the class. So around 10 bucks each on average. I was not in the opt-out group and didn't bother with arbitration because of this. What is the payout amount each for people that did arbitration?


----------

